# New Easton shaft info



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

First, the new aluminum target shafts:


----------



## RobertM (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info GT. Got any more info that you can "leak" at this time?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

*Nice!.....*

....man >>>---gt--->....just when I was about to try and find a dozen X7 Eclipse's to fletch up with red, white and Blue for VEGAS....now you come out with these AWESOME looking X7 COBALT's....

....those look like they will match my "outfit" better than the black X7's.....and you know me....I'm all about "image"!!

.....do they come in 2613 size and how soon can we expect them to be available at our local shops???

....Thanks >>>---gt--> for the look see...

>>>--->DonDeere

....EASTON is what DonDeere shoots....and so should YOU!!

P.S.....GT...if by telling these folks that Easton is what I shoot costs you business, let me know and I'll delete that line from the above post


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

LMAO DD! Good to see you're in such fine form these days.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## X-MASTER (Nov 16, 2002)

Dammit, all I want is a 2314 for indoor. Can't decide b/w Cobalt and Platinum. What should I do? 

Its only an indoor arrow, I'm thinking the Platinum will do, they look cool and are cheaper too...

any advice people??


----------



## WarrenDean (Jun 19, 2002)

*Cobalts*

Man, nice looking arrows, GT. Wish now that I hadn't gotten a new dozen of X-7 blacks last season.  LOL


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*$$$*

It's only money


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Warren,

I do have a solution for your dilemma, but it involves a box of Brillo pads, A Makita cordless drill, and a blue Sharpie...


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Hey GT...
Will a Dewalt cordless drill work?? LOL 


--mike


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I wouldn't reccommend what >--gt--> suggested....










It's messy and you get ink on your fingers.


----------



## WarrenDean (Jun 19, 2002)

*Brillo,Makita and Sharpie......*

I was thinking more along the lines of a lathe......


----------



## Boltsmyth (Nov 16, 2002)

Boy... twenty years ago all we could get was the blue X7s. We all would have died for black.


----------



## WarrenDean (Jun 19, 2002)

*George...*

wait till you see my new toy.  You could really appreciate it. Really short, really light and REALLY nasty looking.... if your'e Boxer or Feinstein!! LMAO


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

*Black! Just like my wife's Z*

Black is also supposed to be slimming. lol

I still like the black the best, but................... now if'in I had a black bow I might try the blue X7's.


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

*2613*

Not available in 2613,2512 is the largest.


----------



## Party in a can (Dec 20, 2002)

*koolness*

i wish i were an x7 cobalt... they look sooooo kool


----------



## Exactly (Oct 30, 2002)

*DONDEERE*

I know I man who can do some neat Kurly Vanes in Stars and Stripes ;o)

Exactly

http://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00455.5.4644532303810594962


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

*WOW.....*

...that looks EXACTLY like what I want!!!!! ...

...probably be about what...12-15 bucks a dozen for those "kurly's" here in the US....thats like a bazillion Canadian...how much $$$ would that be in Luxembourg, UK???...

Thanks EXACTLY....those look real nice  

DonDeere

>>>---GT--->...you seem to have connections...see if you can get me some of these and bring them to VEGAS with the COBALT'S!!!...

...no really!!...


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Shouldnt be that expensive deereman, we use them here and pay about 15$ Aus, roughly 8$ U.S.
#


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Will the X7 Cobalts take a G nock with an adapter?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*G-Nocks*

Marcus, "GT" says that the Red Line -60 uni bushing fits well in the tapered end when used with the "G" nocks. I'm still waiting to get mine to try it out. Ken


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

*Kurly Vanes*

I bought some of the Kurly Vanes from the UK before I left (had them shipped to the US) and it was free shipping when I ordered 3 or more packs of them. I got two in the US flag and one in the Californian flag. Man, do they look nice with my flag cybertec! I think the vanes only cost me abotu $30 for all three packs too. Not too bad when you consider they help with arrow flight to such an amazing degree. A friend used straight fletchings for years before going to Kurly's. His scores jumped by about 20%. Really was an amazing improvement!

One thing I am also interested in is the new Easton line. Apparently there is a new shaft called the Navigator coming out soon. Does anyone know how this will compare to the likes of an ACE or an X10? I am keen to find out. I don't want a repeat of the ACC. There are just too many problems with those when talking about stiffer spines.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

gt, anything on the new carbon arrows? im interested in the light speed, they are claiming to be their new 3d arrow to compete with carbon express


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

grantwomack said "I don't want a repeat of the ACC. There are just too many problems with those when talking about stiffer spines"

?????????
What are some of the problems you had with the ACC's? I am curious. I have been using them for years and have never had a problem that I did not cause. I hunt with 3- 49's and have shot 3-18's 3-28's 3-39's for target and my wife has shot some of the smaller sizes. I have been shooting ACC's since they were ACH's when they came out and again I have to say for the money I beleive one of the best arrows out there. I would like to hear any feed back you have on them.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Grant - have a look at Altservices. They've got some rough detail on the new Eastons. Navigator is going to cost about 3/4 of an ACE, and the Vector is ACC cost. 

Looks nice, but I'm leaning towards Triples.


----------



## Dave Cousins (Jun 28, 2002)

*Perhaps they are making up for something they don't have????…..*

You won't see a 2613 swage any time soon, you guys that are into reloading just think about it and you will soon figure out why.

So for all you guys with the 2613 complex it’s time for you come on down with the rest of us.

Would the real fat shaft please stand up!


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

*Problems with ACC's*

Nino - I have had my ACC's for only about 8 months. I started with a dozen, broke two and dented three. The dents aren't anything small either. Tight groups at a 50yd target caused them and the carbon on the outside has cracked on either side of the dent, rendering the arrows nearly useless. I only ever used them for getting in my sights after that because if I missed, it didn't matter if they were lost or broken. I don't even bother trying to shoot these indoors unless it is at a multiple spot face. That's what my ultra-cheap all-carbon hunting shafts are for! 

I also had a lot of trouble with wind drift that just doesn't happen with the thinner arrows like the CT shafts, Triples, the ACE and especially the X10. One one particular day while shooting a St. George, I gave up on 100 yards after the 3rd end. I was aiming at "the third fencepost to the left of the target" to get it to LAND on the target, let alone where it actually landed. A friend using CT shafts with smaller diameter was aiming somewhere in the blue and dropping them more or less central. The fatter shafts were just too heavily affected by the wind. 

I think it is just a matter of preference. When using them for hunting, it may be a different story. I don't know how close to the animal you are going to kill you have to get so wind drift might not be an issue. At the same time, Easton have their Hyperspeed series that I wouldn't touch with a 10-foot-pole. But some 3D archers have been very successful with them. So, just in my experience, the ACC's don't live up to the amount I paid for them. Next time I will be getting either Triples or X10's.

Ta,
Grant


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

Dave Cousins said:


> So for all you guys with the 2613 complex it’s time for you come on down with the rest of us.


So where is that? 2512? Or are you strictly a millimeter guy now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

*Hey >>>--GT-->>....*

...just bring me whatever Dave is using...heck if they're good enough for him I guess I can use them too ...I'm already set up for 2514's..so tuning for 2512's won't be a big deal for most...for me...well...as long as my son is with me...he'll get it right for ol Dad...he's a HOYT/EASTON shooter you guys would be proud of!!...

...but if were gonna shoot that long range 3D stuff...I need more ACE's ...

...I hear you Dave...sizing that neck down on a 2613 for a durable swedge accurately and consistently would be darn tough!!...at least I think thats what your saying ...

DonDeere


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2002)

*Apologies for cross-posting, but...*

...there's been no response to my question on the EastonOutdoors arrow forum, so I thought I'd try it again here. Perhaps gt will resurface after digesting his Christmas turkey  and let us know the answer to this:

Is there any more technical info available yet for the Navigator?

From what I've seen so far, I've inferred the 1000, 880, 810, 710 and 610 spine shafts are built around a 1206 core tube similar to that used for the A/C/E shaft, since they take the same components (points and direct fit g-nocks).

The 540, 480 and 430 spine shafts apparently use Navigator-specific points, but I haven't seen anything that indicates whether they all use the same point (i.e. all three have the same core tube, but a larger one than the 1000-610 shafts), or each size has a specific point size (i.e. like the A/C/C shafts which are built around different core tube sizes in the heavier spines).

For these three sizes, there's also no indication as to whether the nocks are specific (i.e. a new size of direct fit nocks), or if they use g-nocks with bushings. The latter would seem to make the most sense, particularly if the core tube size differs on all three.

In my case I'm interested in knowing how soon is "soon" when it applies to Europe. I inquired with Alternative Sporting Services about the availability of the new Cobalt Super Swage X7s and their best estimate for them was "unlikely we will see these shafts until January", so the Navigator line should be comparable.

Since these would be for the outdoor target season, I can wait a bit but I do need to get some new outdoor arrows early enough to get them properly set up before the competive outdoor season gets into full swing.

Best regards,

Rob


----------



## MartinZ (Jun 25, 2002)

*Arrow*

They look great.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*Everything Old Is New Again*

Looks like Easton has brought back the x7 Blue's of the 1984 Olympics. I still have 2 doz originals along with a tappered blue matching stabilizer.


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

*new easton shaft*

hello GT.
Sorry for my english, but I'm italian.
Have you news about the new easton "navigator" shaft?
I know that are same to ACC but better.
I'm waiting
zorro


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: new easton shaft*



ZORRO said:


> *hello GT.
> Sorry for my english, but I'm italian.
> Have you news about the new easton "navigator" shaft?
> I know that are same to ACC but better.
> ...


I'd like to see Easton to come with some info about their new carbon shafts. Here in The Netherlands these shafts are already available in shops here, but according to eastonarchery.com, they don't exist.


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

*Sad but true...*

It is an unfortunate fact that not nearly enough companies around the world can be bothered maintaining their website after it is built. This is mainly with companies that don't make any money from their site. If it costs the company money but they get no return, there is no real incentive. I see it all the time, having been a website designer for a couple of years. A lot of the sites I built no longer exist! Hopefully Easton will open their eyes and realise that their website is a HUGE portal to the rest of the world and start keeping it up-to-date.


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 28, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> *First, the new aluminum target shafts: *


What, if any new hunting shafts are there?


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

*??*

Well back to your roots again. lets be original and make x7 in blue. jeez!


----------

